# 98 rear projection tv not turning on from move!



## beaut4444 (Jan 8, 2010)

A friend gave me his 98 Philips Magnavox 67in rear projection TV. I moved it 15mi in -15 below 0 weather and had to tilt the TV 45deg up a flight of stairs. Now it will not turn on. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------

